# Hintergrundmusik für ein Onlinespiel



## Ralph-Uwe (28. Nov 2007)

Hallo

ich suche für ein kostenloses Onlinespiel Hintergrundmusik.

Diese Musik muss frei vom Rechten und Lizenzen sein, damit es keine Rechtlichen Probleme gibt.
Selbst komponierte Musik einer Band wäre auch recht.

Kennt jemand eine Internetadresse oder Band wo man Musik (möglichst kostenlos) bekommen kann?

Ralph


----------



## trazzag (28. Nov 2007)

Frei von Rechten geht ja gar nicht - das Urheberecht greift immer. Du wirst aber im Netz viel Musik finden, die zur freien Verfügung steht (meist unter Creative Commons License). Es gibt da einige sehr gute Netlabels. Adressen kann ich später posten (wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin) - ansonsten erstmal google bemühen.

So ganz ohne Lizenz wirst du wohl aber nichts finden - denke aber, daß die Creative Commons License liberal genug sein sollte.


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (28. Nov 2007)

ich danke Dir auf jeden fall für die Hinweise, das hat mir schon geholfen.
Es wäre nett, wenn Du noch ein paar links für mich hättest.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Evolver (29. Nov 2007)

Also auf http://magnatune.com/ gibt es für Freeware-Projekte auch kostenlose Musik (also für Freeware kostenlos). Musst du dir halt mal durchlesen. Mich würden weitere Labels aber uch interessieren.


----------



## trazzag (30. Nov 2007)

Sorry für die späte Antwort...

Finde den Link zu einer Seite nicht wieder, auf der es massig Musik unter der Creative Commons License gab - hier aber zwei Links zu Übersichten mit Netlabels:

www.bleepwatch.com/netlabels/
www.phlow.de/netlabels/index.php/Main_Page


----------

